

Ask HN - Check out my startup - Fuzr (for Feeds) - kirse

Fuzr is working to organize and unify the "feed".  We've put together  a website with the goal of helping people better manage and categorize their feeds.  We've also got the goal of making the feed a mainstream concept where any "average" user can make a few clicks and start following feeds with information useful to them.<p>It's still in the rough stages (beta, I guess) where the final touches aren't on yet, and I welcome your (yinz?  yall?) feedback and criticism to shape and smooth out the concept.<p>http://www.fuzr.com<p>edit: You'll soon be able to add/categorize your favorite feeds.  Same goes for posting pics/video.
======
kirse
Link: <http://www.fuzr.com>

------
pclark
> Please ensure your email is correct and that your username is longer than 5
> characters and your password is longer than 5 characters.

why do you care how long my username is?

~~~
kirse
I hard-coded that limit because I use some short usernames internally... But I
also figured that because GMail has a limit of 6 characters that I probably
wasn't going wrong anyway limiting people to 5 characters.

Do you think I should decrease the limitation on that?

Thanks for checking it out!

~~~
pclark
i just like to get the username "plc"

------
pclark
why did you delete your old post? <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=521753>

~~~
kirse
I posted it early in the morning for PST and then realized that most people on
this site seem to be on the West Coast. So I decided to delete it and repost
later in the day. Figured it would be more visible that way?

